# REGULAR VS 'GOOFY'....what's the current convention



## Felice (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's one for the instructors:

Is it unsafe or 'unwise' to learn to ride if you test (the falling lead foot scenario) as one or the other but have a feeling that you might learn more appreciably if you start learning on your 'wrong' side? 

I understand that the natural progression would lead one to riding opposite (switching??) but I'm wondering if it makes a big difference when you are first starting out.

I seem to have some strengths on one side and some on the other so I am wondering if I should consider learning to ride on my other 'weaker' (right) side.
I'm considering the change as I just haven't been able to turn very well on either edge.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Just do whatever you're more comfortable with. My advice is to learn stuff on one side, then reteach the other side. But don't get 100% comfy on one side, or else you'll sorta screw yourself over like I did...oops! 

But, if you're having problems, focus on one thing at a time. There really is no point to trying to make yourself learn 15 bajillion things in one sitting.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i don't think this is a Q exclusively for instructors.

with the regular vs. goofy debate, the same rule that applies to most aspects of snowboarding applies here, do what works best for you! for sure if there is an ambition for 'technical' riding, then there are certain do's and dont's, but for newb..... just roll with it (not literally).

if definitive advice is sought however.... have a symmetrical stance and learn to go both ways! for me, the sign of a good rider is not being able to tell if they are goofy or regular!


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

i always thought it was just an instinct to put one foot forward.. have you ever been on a skateboard?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

what other members said above sounds accurate. People always asked me that question specially during the "falling leaf" and i said to them the falling leaf is an exception. but rather i want them to learn the movements and get fairly comfortable on one side then just transcend those same movements to the other. its better to suck at switch than to suck at both...my 2 cents!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

I`ve done athletics for 8 years orso and in the High Jump you also have to know your front foot before you can start this dicipline. 
The method we used to know this is: Let a person stand up straight and push him from behind, the foot he lands first on is his 'leading foot'. 

I`ve always thought this was a strange method, but nevertheless it worked very fine for us. And I never saw a person for who this trick didn't worked. 

In my experience the 'leading foot' is the same for snowboarding and High Jump (altough this are lousy statistics, it is aleast a method , it would be nice if more ppl tested this method)

PS: If you try to test someone's best food. Don't tell him you'll push him, people tend to cheat


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

X1n54n3x said:


> i always thought it was just an instinct to put one foot forward.. have you ever been on a skateboard?


Haha, I tried that. My Left foot went out, so I guessed I was regular. Wrong. I'm goofy on a snowboard and regular on a skateboard. :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There is no set way to determine it. Trust me on this all the BS about strong foot in the back, right handed left foot forward, running with socks. Means jack shit. Case in point right handed, dominate foot is my right, yet I push mongo on a skateboard and I ride goofy. Hell for this season I'm pulling a Travis Parker and setting a board up specifically regular so I'm forced to ride it like that all the time.

You can learn whatever way works for you and no one is going to tell you different.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

You don't really know for sure until you get out there and try. All the ways to test yourself told me I was goofy, but when I got out there it just didn't feel comfortable and I switched.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Learn and understand the basics of leading with your more natural leading stance before learning switch. Once you're comfortable, then go for switch. I saw the results of someone trying to mix it up too soon this past season. They ended up very confused, frustrated, and their riding regressed. They went from making hesitant C turns to just doing falling leaf.

We try to steer away from the pushing someone from behind routine. It tends to scare the guests. One of the New Zealand guys had a great one that seemed fairly accurate. Unfortunately when he demo'd it in the bar after work I had already spent a bit of my tip money.  He had people stand in a loose stacked stance and close their eyes. He then pushed on their shoulders from the side, depending on how they reacted to the shoulder pushing, he could determine their stance. His verdict was that my natural stance was goofy not regular even though I've ridden regular for twenty years. I had just switched up my binding setup a few weeks before which allowed me to ride switch alot easier. Sometimes this past season I couldn't even remember if was riding regular or switch and had to look down. I think his test picked up on that. I'll have to ask again in November how he diagnosed the shoulder pushing. If you see a bald guy named Stu driving a rubbish truck around Wanaka right now, ask him about his stance test.:laugh:


----------

